Ask HN: What are 'means of production' in IT companies? - marinintim
======
gshdg
IP, existing codebases, hardware and software to develop on, hardware and
software to host on, the organizational capacity to support development
efforts, market the fruits of those efforts, and provide support to the
purchasers.

~~~
a3n
Your brain is the main one. And then things like listed by gshdg.

------
heartbeats
Nothing, it's not a capex-heavy business.

